
Ask HN: What is the best way to store images? - hazz99
Hi,<p>I want to make a site similar to Google Photos, but I&#x27;m hung up on the best&#x2F;cheapest way to host the image files.<p>I don&#x27;t want to run into the situation where I need to conduct an expensive, complex migration from one hosting provider to another (E.g. DO to AWS)<p>I&#x27;ve considered hosting them on S3, but I&#x27;m not a huge fan of the complex AWS ecosystem (though maybe I should force myself to learn it in-depth)<p>I enjoy using DigitalOcean, but it seems to be more expensive.<p>My plan is to use some object storage offering, and save IDs in a database (because I&#x27;ve read that storing large files in the DB is &quot;bad&quot;)<p>I have 0 experience in the large-file storage space – I&#x27;ve only ever worked with SQL databases. Can someone please share their experience?<p>Cheers!
======
daruton
I didn't have experiences of this, but is recommended storage in disk or
better in one CDN:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6472233/can-i-store-
imag...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6472233/can-i-store-images-in-
mysql)

